

Yes, But Can Google Chrome Or Firefox Do THIS? [humor] - nikosdimopoulos
http://www.favbrowser.com/yes-but-can-google-chrome-or-firefox-do-this/

======
danparsonson
You can do that with any Windows app that crashes and stops repainting its
client area - I hesitate to say that it's _impossible_ with FF or Chrome. Less
likely, maybe :-)

